

PaidContent: The Fallacy of the Linked Economy - shafqat
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-the-fallacy-of-the-link-economy/

======
onreact-com
"a very large share of the people who were visiting the site were merely
browsing to read headlines rather than using the aggregation page to decide
what they wanted to read in detail."

It's exactly the way I use a newsstand. I mostly browse the headlines and
unless I find something every interesting I don't buy a newspaper or magazine.

